
National Novel Generation Month, 2015 edition, create  a story via algorithm - homarp
https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo-2015
======
ggillas
Has anyone grabbed Gutenberg novels in the past and indexed all the proper
names and common nouns? I'd love to have a Madlib-like generator for The
[Count] of [Monte Cristo].

~~~
ijk
I tried it in 2013 but got bogged down in getting the POS-tagging working
right. POS-tagging has improved in the meantime, so someone should give it a
shot again...

